# Quesadillas



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm trying to come up with a bunch of different quesadilla recipes, so was just wondering how you like to make yours and what types of stuff you put in them.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Let's see, along with the cheese I add:

Nice crumbly FRESH bacon bits
Minced Jalapeno

Then I have a nice Salsa on the side to dip :lips:

Jodi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The possibilities are endless:

-Smoked chicken with roasted corn
-Wild mushroom
-Smoked fish (such as trout)
-cheese and rajas (strips of roasted peppers, usually poblano)
-black bean and corn relish (salsa)
-refried beans 
-ham and cheese (not traditional but really good as I found out one day when I was craving a Grilled ham & cheese and had no bread)
-roast chicken and caramelized onion
-roast pork (carnitas, which is more akin to braised pork)

Use your imagination. Sure there are items that are more indigenious to the area that quesadillas come from, but asking what you can put in a quesadilla is like asking what to put in a sandwich, let your imagination be your guide.

As for toppings:
-salsa in all its variations
-chipotle mayo
-annatto cream
-cilantro cream
-fruit salsas
-corn relish
-guacamole


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thanks for the ideas. heres one I like as well, bacon, egg and cheese.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Various cheeses and roasted green chiles and about 1 tablespoon of chile verde sauce, not counting any meat chunks that tag along for the ride. 

Phil


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

leftover prime rib slices with fresh baby spinach, scrambled eggs, and sharp cheddar cheese--mango salsa on the side.
(Served this for breakfast a few weeks ago--was well received.)

H.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The Mexican place near me makes a different one every day. Or at least on a rotating basis. My favorite has grilled veg and jalapeno cheese, with or without chicken.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I was in Sedona, AZ once and had quesadillas with figs. It was delicious. I got the idea that although the dish is savory a little sweetness with dried figs or apricotes and a fruit based salsa is really good. It's a staple in our house for a mid week dinner. :bounce: 

Jock


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I hate quesadillas that don't have enough cheese.

That's all.

YUM!

~~Shimmer~~


----------

